# This Just In, Sorta



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 8, 2014)

This cd dropped on my birthday this year.  I came across the video browsing the tube.
Enjoy!


----------



## donald1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Interesting video...  Didn't understand even a single word said but interesting


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's the english translation of the lyrics:

The Story of Six Trillion Years and One Night

In a village of a nameless era 
And of a nameless young boy 
No one knows 
This fairy tale

From the time of my birth 
A taboo child 
As a demon's offspring 
Though I didn't deserve it 
I received the punishment

There is nothing 
To be sad about at all 
But the small burn of sunset 
Pulls on my hand

I don't know, I don't know, I don't know anything 
Neither the kindness after scolding 
Nor the warmth after rain 
But really, really, really, it's really cold

I can't die, I can't die, why can't I die? 
Even though I can't have a single dream 
No one knows 
This fairy tale 
Drawn into the sunset 
It disappeared

Violence that was almost spit out 
And contemptuous eyes every day 
Eventually you 
Were standing there

Even though I wasn't supposed to talk to you 
"I wish I could know your name" 
I'm sorry 
I have no name 
Not even a tongue

The place where I belong 
Doesn't exist anywhere 
"Let's go home together" 
My hand is pulled 

I don't know, I don't know, I don't know anything 
Neither the fact that you're not a child anymore 
Nor the unfamiliar 
Warmth of human hands 
Just that this really, really, really is reality

You won't stop, you won't stop, why won't you stop? 
Even though you'll be killed if found 
Two taboo children after the rain 
Were drawn into the sunset 
And disappeared

Daytime begins, nighttime begins 
Caught when tired of playing 
In this world 
Aside from you and me 
If everyone else stopped existing 
It would be so nice

If everyone else stopped existing 
It would be so nice

I hear a voice I don't know, don't know 
Aside from you and me, all of mankind 
Will soon resist 
Pulled by the hand 
And drawn in by the sunset 
We disappeared

I don't know, I don't know, I don't know anything 
Neither what will happen from now on 
Nor your name 
For now 
For now, that's fine 
I just really, really, really, really think so

I don't know, I don't know 
That ringing in the ears 
Was drawn in by the sunset and disappeared


----------

